# Like to Start an Old Timers band



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

I play the old style country & western and would like to start up an old timers band in the Maple Ridge, B.C. area.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*consider relocating?*

Hey Gitpik,

Let me know when you relocate to Edmonton so we can start up an old-school country and western band. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Three on my children live in Edmonton and we fly up to visit quite often.


----------

